# disney pixar cars error



## sethskater (Dec 1, 2007)

i recently puchased the game disney pixar cars and put it in the disc drive and nothing happened it didnt even show up on the my computer file :4-dontkno


----------



## sethskater (Dec 1, 2007)

*crazy frog licence error*

i bought the game crazy frog racer the 1st one
and installed it then when i double clicked on the icon it opened up and started the game as its supposed to then a checking disk thing came up and said there was an error and said pleased insert a licensed disk
??????


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Is the disc a DVD or a CD? Do you have a DVD ROM or a CD ROM?


----------



## sethskater (Dec 1, 2007)

it says DVD ROM


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have more than one cd/dvd drive?be sure you put the disc in the drive it was installed from.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

sethskater said:


> it says DVD ROM


What says that?



Indoril Nerevar said:


> Is the disc a DVD or a CD? Do you have a DVD ROM or a CD ROM?


Just to clarify - I'm wanting to know whether your disc is a DVD or a CD, _and_ whether the drive you're putting it in is a DVD drive or a CD drive.

If the disc is a DVD, and you're putting it in a CD drive, it won't work, as CD drives can't read DVD's.


----------



## sethskater (Dec 1, 2007)

oh hah stupid me yea my computer is crap i only hav cd drive

but i tryd it on another comp that has a dvd drive on it and it installed the game but a send error report came up on it as soon as i went to play it??


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and run through all the steps. Post back with results.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

for the computer you are trying to play this on.be sure to do step 9 list your full system specs.


----------

